# what makes apple a winner?



## nix (Dec 8, 2008)

they make such revolutionary products. for eg the ipod was something never before seen. nobody at that time had thought a player with 2-3 buttons could do so much. and ease of use, beauty et al. 
and now to the iphone, their touchscreen phone still doesnt have a serious competitor. you may say its better marketing.. but you cant deny the fact that it works well, its got stunning display, very responsive touch screen. 

the OS is also supposed to be fast, light .. no bugs/viruses(very few atleast). whatever they make seems to be a hit. their laptops are sleek , sexy and functional for the common person. so what makes that company work? is it because they are looking into the future? while other companies are busy improvinsing what they already have??


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

The best est thing (not thing literally) is *Steve Jobs*. Just get your hands on his Biography and you will know how he suffered his earlier days of life. 

He is a Man of Iron Nerves, as he never setback whenever life screwed him. 

*Must Read his Biography*


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't figure out a single thing


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 8, 2008)

The initial feeling of being special by owning an apple product.
the feeling of being superior by owning an apple product.
The marketing genius that is Steve jobs.
And all thanks to apple customers. They spread the feeling !

Ya of course, Design then comes 3rd. Quality 4th. Features Last, some where down the line at Position 100.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^I would rather think otherwise.
   You have got to give due where it is.Apples do make great products.
   Nothing came close to ipod.Same with iphone.
  I hated iphone before, i mean saw the reviews and the deficiencies in the functionality and the lack of features.And i cursed a gadget like iphone.
    However this was untill i actually got one and then it was totally different experience. I could never later go back to my Windows based HTC mobile,though it had more features than iphone because iphone made things so pleasing to operate and so simple.Its totally different world out there.I mean you have got to own it to actually know its values.One cannot just compare 2 products and arrive at have and have-nots. 
    Same with Macs i suppose.Ya i have been using Hackintosh for a while , and leopard looks good though personally i am more comfortable with Vista.Still Leopard wasnt a bad shot and i still believe had i used leopard for another month i would have been hooked.But you cannot judge mac leopard with Hackintosh.You need to use and own mac pro or imac for that.
   P.S.Everything , every single hardware worked on my Hackintosh and i was able to get Quartz extreme to work along with airport and everything.I love working with imovie,i still need to use hackintosh.
   Actually this is not a comparison.Its and an opinion.
  I still think getting work done is more important.The way you do it is not.
   Its like Religion.Work is you God and religions are like operating systems ,like your mode of arriving at the destination.Your God.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 16, 2008)

forever said:
			
		

> I still think getting work done is more important.The way you do it is not.


I think bit differently. I think both of them are a 50-50. OR 60-40 at the most. And thats where Apple scores. They have a really improved way of doing things that have been done before.

The products dont have out of the world features; they just work on one of the features and it makes their products stand out in the crowd. 

This kinda strategy has both, good and bad aspects. Apple ignores the bad side and carries on. They are an arrogant company, no denying at that. But their arrogance does not come in the way of people who want to adopt their products. 

And yeah, there is a sense of superiority/eliteness associated with owning their products, despite the products being minimalistic and simple. 

But yeah, I'd like them to hear out to the demands of users a bit more. I mean, just 2 USB ports in the base Macbook? No way of sending files from iPhone to other devices using Bluetooth? Common!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2008)

The combination of Steve Jobs and Jonathan Ive.

Never compromise on cost and quality attitude. (only time they compromised on quality was for iphone 3G with cheapo grade plastic and we all know what happened).

Regular udpates to product line.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 18, 2008)

Apple... winner?!


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

the rest losers


----------



## krazzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Aesthetics, attention to details, out-of-the-box thinking, customer service and the ability to take decisions and sticking to it even if people don't always agree with them on it. 

Also Apple does not really innovate. They take current ideas and then take it to a completely different level and leave people scratching their heads and thinking 'why didn't we thought of that?'. Good example is iPhone. It's not the idea. It's the execution.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 18, 2008)

FreeBSD.

But Apple has to applauded for quality and attention to detail.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 18, 2008)

> nobody at that time had thought a player with 2-3 buttons could do so much



That isnt apple's original product. They used it and patented it, only because the previous patent expired as the original inventor didnt have enough money ($60000) to gte an international patent.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 18, 2008)

> That isnt apple's original product. They used it and patented it, only because the previous patent expired as the original inventor didnt have enough money ($60000) to gte an international patent.


that guys made a player which could hold around 3-4 minutes of music IF I am correct, much much before anyone.. late 70s? early 80s? I forgot the specifics, name.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 18, 2008)

Apple does on its own what it does well, UI design.  The rest of the core stuff it just steals from where license permits.  BSD's kernel, D-Trace, KHTML (parent of Webkit), etc.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 18, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Apple does on its won what it does well UI design.  The rest of the core stuff it just steals from where license permits.  BSD's kernel, D-Trace, KHTML (parent of Webkit), etc.



If I am not mistaken, aren't the things you mentioned Open Source? Then how come taking something from the Open Source community called 'stealing'? Isn't that the whole funda of Open Source?


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 18, 2008)

krazzy said:


> If I am not mistaken, aren't the things you mentioned Open Source? Then how come taking something from the Open Source community called 'stealing'? Isn't that the whole funda of Open Source?


No but only if they give back their contributions to the main projects.  Forking it (webkit) or just running away with it is not good.

As I told unfortunately the licenses allow this.  So it is not legally called stealing but morally it is.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 18, 2008)

You have a population so *DUMB* that they cannot recognise a monopoly when they see one

*AND/OR*

when they finally do realise it, are too lazy to do *ANYTHING* about it other than submitting meekly and cribbing about restrictions of freedom.

This applies to *ALL* monopolies.

Hope that answers the question.

Addendum: I have seen the iphone and the ipod. 

Revolutionary? *YES*

Worth the price of freedom? *No*


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 18, 2008)

No bugs in the Apple? Must be a GM breed.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 19, 2008)

See History and See Who started making thin laptops ( no not mackbook air, even before that  ) and everyone knew Newton was ahead of its time . and Lisa And Apple II . Everything is Great

Also MackbookAir Pure Beauty


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

OK...

Apple>Windows
Linux<Apple

winner = Apple

everyone happy ?


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Linux<Apple


Not necessarily.  Installing Ubuntu on a custom built PC is far easier than Mac OS X.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just can


----------



## krazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Not necessarily. Installing Ubuntu on a custom built PC is far easier than Mac OS X.


That's like saying it is far easier to wash dishes in a dish washer than a washing machine.

Mac OS X is only meant to be installed on a Mac, unlike Ubuntu, which can be installed on basically any computer which meets it's minimum hardware requirements.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

krazzy said:


> That's like saying it is far easier to wash dishes in a dish washer than a washing machine.
> 
> Mac OS X is only meant to be installed on a Mac, unlike Ubuntu, which can be installed on basically any computer which meets it's minimum hardware requirements.


That's why I said apple is not necessarily better than Linux.  What is it that you didn't understand?


----------



## krazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> That's why I said apple is not necessarily better than Linux. What is it that you didn't understand?


What I don't understand is why would you want to bring up the topic of installation on custom machines when that is something Mac OS X is just not made for. If it were a discussion of Linux and Windows Vista, then it would've made sense. In case of Mac and Linux the installation factor just cannot be brought in to the discussion.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

krazzy said:


> What I don't understand is why would you want to bring up the topic of installation on custom machines when that is something Mac OS X is just not made for.


To show that Apple is not always better than Linux.  Ability to run on custom built systems is indeed a positive trait of a platform.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> To show that Apple is not always better than Linux. Ability to run on custom built systems is indeed a positive trait of a platform.


I think *Psychosocial* was just kidding when he said that Apple is better than Linux.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2008)

Cut it out people, why this thing now? Talk about Apple and nothing else.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya.. many people dont get sarcasm easily. No way Mac OSX can be better than Linux.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 19, 2008)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Addendum: I have seen the iphone and the ipod.
> 
> Revolutionary? YES
> 
> Worth the price of freedom? No


You sound like "RUN RUN! The machines are taking over!!!" kind. 



			
				krazzy said:
			
		

> That's like saying it is far easier to wash dishes in a dish washer than a washing machine.






			
				chandru.in said:
			
		

> Ability to run on custom built systems is indeed a positive trait of a platform.


I second that. 
But why do we need such discussions? Mac>Linux, Linux>Mac, Lin>Win .. 
There are specific scenarios where one subdues the other. If Macs are useless; why does it have substantially more market share than all-linux-distros-combined?




			
				Psychosocial said:
			
		

> No way Mac OSX can be better than Linux.


Now THAT may not be binding as well.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> If I am not mistaken, aren't the things you mentioned Open Source? Then how come taking something from the Open Source community called 'stealing'? Isn't that the whole funda of Open Source?


Well the BSD license permits you to steal 



Psychosocial said:


> OK...
> 
> Apple>Windows
> Linux<Apple
> ...


That was a joke right?


----------



## chooza (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,
I simply just didn't understand why there are such comparisons. All three are totally different from each other in every respect. When apple was designed for Graphics, movies editing(remember TITANIC was develpod on Linux Plateform), Windows or PC was developed for mass, and Linux was designd just as a cult product by programmers from all over the world>Apple have their own tightly integrated system, you cannot make a device driver or softwares just out of thought. Windows or PC have a very strong vender base, huge array of softwares, and Linux is you just think abt feature and they have it.When we talk about ipod, dont we think its just a followership, (Hey, he have one, I will have my own too.),,please Use products from Creative. They are far better then Ipod, whether quality, features, etc.imp. price. So please, dont start any thread just becoz of personal exp and give your verdict.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

^^or Cowon


----------



## chooza (Dec 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^or Cowon



Yes. Their are plenty, from samsung, philips.etc.


----------



## vandit (Jan 15, 2009)

yup ipod cant be called an invention. There were many music players available before ipod was rolled out.
apple a winner ?? not really.
ok why do we need a phone which has touchscreen with features like zoom, rearranging icons, tilt detection etc and compromises on features like bluetooth file transfer, video recording etc. for a feature wise comparison check this out.... 
*vandit007.blogspot.com/2008/12/benchmarking-approaches-insanity.html

ok apple guys may argue that bt-file transfer was left out to decrease piracy of sound files but shouldnt they have adopted the symbian approach to not allow protected files to be sent over bluetooth.
Moreover there are restricitions on the mobile operator you can choose(without breaching the warranty that is....)  
and who wants an OS on which I cant play call of duty world at war ???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2009)

Great Marketing and Living upto the hype.


----------



## pickster (Feb 13, 2009)

Why linux isint so popular is because majority of computer owners are people who are not geeks/exposed to things like that.

they see a Mac, they see people with Macs, and they think, "that machine is sexy! that interface is slick! i want one!"
that doesnt mean Macs are just for show. its just that people go for whatever works for them.

if macs are too expensive, then the obvious choice is Windows.
Lets be realistic here, how many people who are not that into computers would try Linux? and how many of them would try OS X?


----------



## aura (Feb 25, 2009)

Apple has a confined and closed ecosystem of software and product development like the mac software and hardware are closely integrated and it will not work with any other hardware and so on.

This really generates a lot of curosity amongst people about the product and hence people but it.


----------



## dips_view (Apr 24, 2009)

great... u get answer above.. spam only spamingggg....


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 25, 2009)

First off, what's a "Winner"? Is it in terms of sales, or the absolute quality of the product?

Well, in case of the iPod, Apple's clearly ahead in both. However, the overall quality of an iPod is not vastly greater or perhaps even lower than some other DAPs, so Apple reduced the pricing. Making it an overall great product.

However, when it comes to their Macs, the product is so significantly ahead of all competition that Apple can actually get away with pricing them the way they do. 

I'm sure that if the Macs were the same quality, but a lot cheaper, EVERYONE would use Macs, including the very people who complain about it today. Why? Simply because its a better product. It gets everything done easier and faster. And it looks good while its at it 

Now someone's going to pop up and say that that's not true, because you've got software you can't run on the Mac. I am of course speaking of a hypothetical scenario where Macs are a lot cheaper. In this alternate scenario, Mac and Windows would actually switch places, making it extremely likely that software runs on Mac, and not Windows, because everyone would use a Mac. Again, the fact is debatable that perhaps, in this scenario, OSX would fall apart. 

Then there's the question of freedom. I respect those among you who would actually give up on a Mac, which at least I consider a superior product, only to ensure the continuity of the movement. But the fact is that this is a _really _small minority, and a very large percentage of the computing world couldn't care less as long as their lives are a little easier.


----------



## max_demon (May 3, 2009)

Macs are gaining popularity in india these days . and people in my area seems that buing macs is elite than any other brand


----------



## aswinandaswin (Jun 5, 2009)

Coz of Apple's unique products


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

"An Apple A day Keeps The Doctor Away"

Joking 

Becuase of its MP3 Players


----------



## Rewspase (Jun 17, 2009)

*what makes apple a winner*

So whats new out there on the streets. Has anyone got any think to report on the yaris T sport. Have you had any work or repairs done to your car. I would like to know about it. Drop us a line or to jerry :Oh yes what do you think or this yaris which I saw on a site? your comments please


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2009)

> "An Apple A day Keeps


INTEL at bay


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 17, 2009)

What makes Apple a winner is the revolutionary new features that you only find in Apple products.
Like the iPhone being the first device to feature cut-copy-paste functionality, or the iPod being the first MP3 player to have FM radio and voice recording or the iMac's using the latest HDMI and eSATA ports that no other laptop provides.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 18, 2009)

drvarunmehta said:


> What makes Apple a winner is the revolutionary new features that you only find in Apple products.
> Like the iPhone being the first device to feature cut-copy-paste functionality, or the iPod being the first MP3 player to have FM radio and voice recording or the iMac's using the latest HDMI and eSATA ports that no other laptop provides.


 ROFL 
Jokes apart Apple is clearly a niche segment player,So please don't compare them with other products based on the price and some overlooked options.Yes they do miss some basic functionality sometimes that even a cheap device has.But hey why is every other mp3 player compared with iPod and every other phone compared with iPhone.
You guys just whine about its missing functionality,not every device is perfect,look at the number of good features it offers.They are pricey,but they are worth it IMO.

And coming to the Topic What makes Apple a Winner??
Apple did not become a Winner overnight,it had its share of downfalls.But what makes Apple a winner is their attempts in re-inventing the same old boring devices into some Hot gadgets.They make aesthetically good devices which are functional tok I'll go on and on like this and this is going to start a Brand war  .This is just my opinion,its ok if you agree with it or just ignore it if you don't.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 13, 2009)

pickster said:


> Why linux isint so popular is because majority of computer owners are people who are not geeks/exposed to things like that.
> 
> they see a Mac, they see people with Macs, and they think, "that machine is sexy! that interface is slick! i want one!"
> that doesnt mean Macs are just for show. its just that people go for whatever works for them.
> ...


Also you forgot to mention 1 thing. adding to your point. If am not wrong most of us who has custom PC uses pirated windows. Using Pirated Mac is bit tough


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 13, 2009)

^^But I think most of the Mac Users download pirated versions for most software they may need because fewer software are available for free in Mac...

Arun


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 13, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> ^^But I think most of the Mac Users download pirated versions for most software they may need because fewer software are available for free in Mac...
> 
> Arun



^^ I dint mean pirated Mac software but i meant pirated Mac OS. Installing Pirated Mac OS on assembled pc is not as easy as windows. Its a bit geeky and the end result is not that great


----------



## anshprat (Nov 7, 2009)

I ve seen and used Windows 95, NT, XP Pro, Vista and previewed 7.
On OSS Side, started with Fedora 3 core and delved into ubuntu and rhel and suse at times.
Used up Mac first time about 6 years ago and now I have a MBP 15'.
Mac is terminal + Windows ease!
You want to know the insights, hit the terminal.
And if GUI is your thing, Mac is your mate!

cheers

Anshu Prateek


----------



## krates (Nov 7, 2009)

vandit said:


> yup ipod cant be called an invention. There were many music players available before ipod was rolled out.
> apple a winner ?? not really.
> ok why do we need a phone which has touchscreen with features like zoom, rearranging icons, tilt detection etc and compromises on features like bluetooth file transfer, video recording etc. for a feature wise comparison check this out....
> *vandit007.blogspot.com/2008/12/benchmarking-approaches-insanity.html
> ...



Well After using the Iphone my mind totally blown away.. well if you have unlocked and jailbroken the iphone then this phone is the best you can ever have.. you can install apps to transfer files via bluetooth and all too.. now if you jump up like a kid and say you will void your warranty and all that FCUK then listen here everyone is having sony PSP then why they have installed custom firmware to run downloaded games? that too voids warranty but who cares unless the thing is from Apple,sony (product quality) after all it's not china.. when something goes wrong revert back to the original firmware then give it to apple to fix it... only if you are very unlucky then your phone can get bricked or something else..

And do you think apple is dumb enough that they can't cover up there OS security so that it does not gets jailbroken or something? Apple does that because there sales grow due to jailbroken thing not low down.. 

I guess you haven't used a iphone yet.. seeing and using for a minute or two is entirely different thing then owning it


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 8, 2009)

Apple is an American company & it is a winner only in U.S of A. Outside in Europe & Asia, no one cares about Apple. Just look at the market share of iPhone in Europe & you will know.

What people praise Apple for is due to its market share in only USA but there is more to the world's market then USA. Do you know that in first 6 months in India, Apple only managed to sale 20k iPhone. Its not like there are no jailbreakers here in india when you can go to Nehru Place in Delhi & get it hacked within minutes, but its the overall utility. 

In Europe & Asia, people want value for money. They don't want to spend time or money in buying something which the competitor is giving for free already. Lack of Bluetooth share is a big drawback in the Indian context cos here there are no piracy rules & people share songs, ringtones, images etc all the time considering GPRS rates are very high which makes uploading to flickr etc not easily possible. 

Its also about the Indian mentality. Here people are not too keen on browsing internet on a 3" screen of phone, they prefer to do this on a computer ( a large majority at least) & they find Rs 600 for unlimited GPRS from a Vendor like Idea too much to pay.

iPhone is success domestically only in USA, while Symbian, Blackberry & Windows Mobile is globel success specially due to custom UI by manufacturers in case of Symbian & WinMo. Blackberry is a different breed all together.

One thing is there for sure, Apple's system is very tight & completely integrated. In case of a Windows EcoSystem, you will have to work a bit to make it all integrated


----------



## hellknight (Nov 8, 2009)

Price.. its price.. Apple products are priced higher.. even though they're nowhere near the current standard configuration of a PC in the respective price range.. its price that matters.. people feel cool to own a Mac due to its price... 

iPhone isn't that great phone.. HTC Hero and Nokia N900 are way ahead of it.. same is the case with iMac and Macbook Pro.. nothing comes closer to Alienware.... and Alienware's PCs deliver best bang for buck.. but it is the price factor again that makes Apple (as you say) a winner..


----------



## hellknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Every piece of software in Cupertino has its root in Open Source product or some other company's product...

Mac OS X :- BSD+XNU
Safari :- KHTML (All hail konqueror)
iTunes's AAC :- Developed initially by Sony, AT&T, Nokia etc.

Secondly, i've never seen a company more hypocrite than Apple.. they bash Microsoft for every thing, but they get most happy when MS Office is rolled out for Mac.. you can see that in some Macworld Keynotes.. 

They take a lot, i mean a LOT from Open Source Community.. but they don't give back anything.. they were not even willing to make Webkit Open Source.. but then RMS was thinking of kicking their ar$e... then they did it.. 

And, there is no support of ODF in iWorks.. even MS Office supports it.. you can't log on to MobileMe from Linux (there is a workaround though)... Ogg Vorbis and FLAC are not support on Apple's apps.. and they're not willing to support HTML 5's Theora implementation.. damn hypocrites..


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^  Looks like you are from linux world. Nice points


----------



## hellknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup I AM.. where the hell were you in this forum  .. I'm and avid Open Source lover...


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah surely steve jobs rocks 
i've seen his documentary...i must watch i suggest...


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 10, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Yup I AM.. where the hell were you in this forum  .. I'm and avid Open Source lover...



                      .


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

^^Happy birthday *the.kaushik*!


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> Apple is an American company & it is a winner only in U.S of A. Outside in Europe & Asia, no one cares about Apple.


Mac OS X is actually very popular in Singapore, Malaysia and Hong Kong.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 12, 2010)

> What makes apple a winner?



*Foolish Fanboys*


----------



## pratik03 (Feb 12, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^I would rather think otherwise.
> You have got to give due where it is.Apples do make great products.
> Nothing came close to ipod.Same with iphone.
> I hated iphone before, i mean saw the reviews and the deficiencies in the functionality and the lack of features.And i cursed a gadget like iphone.
> ...



Exactly same experience here.

When I decided to buy smart phone the iphone is not even on my list, I am comparing some HTC & nokia phone as those phone have good feature at very lesser price point. But when I used iPhone (barely for five minutes) first time in croma I realized that this is the phone for life. Now I am very happy with it & can't even think of buying any other phone.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2010)

lywyre said:


> *Foolish Fanboys*


.......and innovative products. Looks at iPhone. It's a revolution. Or even iPad for that matter. Of course you won't agree as you're bent on mocking Apple and Apple fans.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 13, 2010)

iTampon is not great.. the processor inside that is great.. the whole product sux coz it doesn't supports flash and there is no multitasking.. seems like guys at iPhone SDK were very impressed by the single-tasking MSDOS


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2010)

iPad is just an overpriced iPod Touch and expensive.

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




lywyre said:


> *Foolish Fanboys*


Ever used Mac OS X?


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2010)

I heard reliance is promoting iStore ? Is it official apple thing or lolwut ?


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2010)

^ ask Ambani.  I've no idea.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2010)

kanjar said:


> I heard reliance is promoting iStore ? Is it official apple thing or lolwut ?


If you're asking that the iStore is a real Apple Store with Genuis Bars and all then no, it's  not. iStore is an Apple Premium Reseller not an actual Apple Store. 
It's actually pretty lame. I asked them about iPod Touch 64GB and Magic mouse and they were totally clueless.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2010)

^^thanks for the info !


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 14, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> If you're asking that the iStore is a real Apple Store with Genuis Bars and all then no, it's  not. iStore is an Apple Premium Reseller not an actual Apple Store.
> It's actually pretty lame. I asked them about iPod Touch 64GB and Magic mouse and they were totally clueless.



Ya true reliance iStore is a premium store but disagree with the LAME part. As i see these guys are pretty much aware of every up coming products. I am talking about Bangalore iStores. Not sure about other places. Also there are Imagine Stores to look for.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2010)

the.kaushik said:


> Ya true reliance iStore is a premium store but disagree with the LAME part. As i see these guys are pretty much aware of every up coming products. I am talking about Bangalore iStores. Not sure about other places. Also there are Imagine Stores to look for.



After being to a real Apple Store, I've developed a kind of dislike for the Apple resellers here. I called up iStore a few days back to enquire about iPod Touch 64GB. The guy who picked up the phone was clueless about what I was asking. He then passed on the phone to a senior who told me they don't have it in stock. iStore being the best Apple reseller in India still isn't all that impressive. It's because of the lack of interest in Apple products here that there aren't any real Apple Stores in India. Most of the people here are busy mocking Apple products.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2010)

^^ What about iWorld, Ansal Plaza, near Khel Gaon???

My experience with them was nice. Even though I had to just buy a Mini DisplayPort to VGA cable.


----------



## pickster (Feb 14, 2010)

^^
i got my macbook from there.
nice people and they are aware about upcoming products as well.
also, they know stuff about jailbreaking and stuff.

plus, the guy there, Raju, looks and behaves like Karan Johar. lol.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^ lol  :d


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^roftlol......post his pic next tiem.


----------



## krates (Feb 19, 2010)

pratik03 said:


> Exactly same experience here.
> 
> When I decided to buy smart phone the iphone is not even on my list, I am comparing some HTC & nokia phone as those phone have good feature at very lesser price point. But when I used iPhone (barely for five minutes) first time in croma I realized that this is the phone for life. Now I am very happy with it & can't even think of buying any other phone.



Same experience here too .. I used to think Iphone was a crap phone until I got one for myself.. and now every other phone looks dumb to me .. Iphone the best for me ... If there is something better I will move on but till date I haven't found a phone better thant Iphone..


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

Regarding fones, one word - *Sony Ericsson Xperia X10,* X10 mini and X10 mini pro.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 21, 2010)

krates said:


> Same experience here too .. I used to think Iphone was a crap phone until I got one for myself.. and now every other phone looks dumb to me .. Iphone the best for me ... If there is something better I will move on but till date I haven't found a phone better thant Iphone..



+1 same feeling. Even i used to abuse iPhone users before i actually took it LOL


----------



## detoknight (Feb 21, 2010)

Its a combination of luck, a brilliant r&d, their invasion of us patent market(making sure that they buy the best patents), and ofcourse steve jobs.

Also, when you have one huge success at hand,it makes people think that the next one will be success too. 
eg: ipod->iphone-> and ipad??


----------



## colocated (Feb 22, 2010)

Innovation and creativity makes apple a winner


----------

